
Microsoft: “Why we love programming language Rust and kicked off Project Verona” - fortran77
https://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-heres-why-we-love-programming-language-rust-and-kicked-off-project-verona/
======
hactually
Funny times - C++ needs replacing at MS and other big companies and Google's
approach is to make recommendations to the steering committee and create Go.
Microsoft are embracing Go and Rust (but preferring Rust) and they all view
Kotlin/Java and Swift as "non systems" languages.

It's a weird time in languages but it's certain that the JVM is out of favour.

------
afrcnc
This article is pure unintelligible garbage. Just watch the talk here:
[https://mybuild.microsoft.com/sessions/61de34c5-b111-4ece-92...](https://mybuild.microsoft.com/sessions/61de34c5-b111-4ece-928f-541854875862?source=sessions)

